# HP 2229H mieses Bild, Ghosting, Inputlag



## Suppo (21. August 2009)

Habe mir wahrscheinlich zu schnell einen 22 iger HP 2229 H zugelegt.

Hatte mir wegen seiner 3ms und dem guten Verstellmöglichkeiten zugesagt 

Mittlerweile bin ich schwer enttäuscht Spieletauglichkeit fast 0, extremes Ghosting, deutlich spürbares Inputlag und Koronabildung mit aktivierten Overdrive, CoD 4 und 5 eigentlich unspielbar - mein alter Samsung 940 BF zeigt hier leider wie ein gutes Bild aussieht.
Daneben noch stark blaustichig was nicht wegzubekommen ist, das zu helle Bild hab ich mittlerweile in Griff wobei der Monitor lang braucht bis er seine Endhelligkeit erreicht.

Wie stehen meine Chancen für Umtausch oder Wandlung des im Pro Markt gekauften Gerätes ? Die werden mir das kaum glauben und Erfahrungen mit den Service von HP hab ich auch nicht ( nachher mehr Telefonkosten wie das Gerät wert ist - hatte ich mal bei Lexmark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wer hat noch Erfahrung mit diesen Gerät oder hatte ich einfach nur Pech ?


----------



## Naumo (22. September 2009)

komisch..
ich hab mit meinem 2228H keinerlei dieser probleme.. 
was hat hp da falsch gemacht beim nachfolger...


----------



## roboto (26. September 2009)

TN Panel und Overdrive? Ist das nicht ein Feature der langsameren Panels? Bei HP kann man Pech haben, da man oft einer Panelhersteller-Lotterie ausgesetzt ist. Hab selbst den w2228h, wobei ich den einmal umtauschen musste, bei dem Model gab es zwei unterschiedliche Panels, das eine blaustichig, das andere nicht. Versuch herauszukriegen, wie die Situation beim 2229 und beschwafeln halt den Lieferanten.


----------



## Suppo (17. Oktober 2009)

Mit Abstand das mieseste Panel was ich bisher hatte, im Vergleich zu unseren Samsung oder Lg der wirklich letzte Schrott.
Umtausch wird halt durch die Aussage, irgendein anderes Gebrauchtgerät zu bekommen zur Lotterie.
Ich ärgere mich immer noch über meinen vorschnellen Kauf - selbst Billiggerät mit Analoganschluss bei einer Bekannten hat wesentlich besseres Bild.
Inputlag war immer ein theoretischer Begriff für mich der aber nun deutlich zu spüren ist heul, heul
Werde den Dreck bis Weihnachten ersetzen..............


----------



## Tectrex (18. Oktober 2009)

Wie schon auf CB geschrieben, ich habe den gleichen Monitor und bin absolut zufrieden 
Auch ne PS3 angeschlossen, und hat ein Top Bild.


----------



## Wolfseye (7. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich hab mir den Monitor auch gestern gekauft und war erst bissel geschockt über das Ruckeln bei Spielen etc. und war schon kurz davor den wieder umzutauschen.

Da dachte ich mir, schau doch mal ob's auf der HP Seite nen besseren Treiber gibt als den der auf der CD dabei war. Gefunden, runtergeladen, installiert, voila. Keine Probleme mehr.

Über das Panel kann man geteilter Meinung sein, sicher nicht das ultimativste, aber es gibt auch schlimmere. Für mich war der Monitor hier eine Entscheidung weil ich endlich einen mit einem solchen Fuss haben wollte. Speziell meine Schreibtischverhältnissen entsprechend.

Und die Games die ich mittlerweile drauf getestet habe, laufen einwandfrei. Kein Nachleuchten, kein sonstwas.


----------

